# Anyone Ever Use A 'universal Rv Stabilizer'?



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Next question - in the quest to reduce side-to-side shake, I was going to make some homemade chocks between the wheels (I attached the pic that another OBer made.) Looking at another site (I think it was ModMyRV) I came across this:

Universal Stabilizer










Anyone ever used something similar?


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I use these and they work very well, and they are permanently attached so do not have to store anything.

clicky


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

ZHB said:


> Looking at another site (I think it was ModMyRV) I came across this:
> 
> Anyone ever used something similar?


My two cents would be that those aren't worth two cents. That strap is never going to be rigid enough to do any good.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

ZHB said:


> Next question - in the quest to reduce side-to-side shake, I was going to make some homemade chocks between the wheels (I attached the pic that another OBer made.) Looking at another site (I think it was ModMyRV) I came across this:
> 
> Universal Stabilizer
> 
> ...


This looks like an April Fool's joke. I can not imagine that will help stabilize anything.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck getting that to work on anything other than concrete/pavement. For those of us that camp in remote locations, this wouldn't work.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I have that exact model and it works well on the front - not the back of the camper. The front factory stabs jacks still allow a lot of side to side movement. On sandy or muddy surfaces I use a lynx leveler underneath. I you are sitting in the back slideout - you can always feel a lot of movement when people are getting in and out of camper. This device firmed up everything. The steps felt a lot move solid getting in and out as well. I do admit that they look flismy - but they work.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I've commented on these things on this forum quite often, but too many are naysayers without having tried it. I use one on the rear of my OB and it works wonderfully! I am going to get a 2nd one soon to use on the front. When we camp off pavement, we use lynx levelers and they work just fine.

Feel confident in getting these that they will reduce side to side shake, but plan to get 2 for best results.

Once you get them, try this. Put your regular stabilizers down and push on the side of the OB in the rear and notice how easy it is to move. Then, put the universal stabilizer on and do the same thing. That was when I became a believer.


----------

